# Schutzhund Clubs in Eastern NC?



## Joy McRoy (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any "welcoming" clubs in Eastern NC. I would at least like my dog to be evaluated to see if he has the potential for Schutzhund. Of course I think he does, but I tend to be a little biased. My dog is out of SchIII parents from Belgium and Germany.

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Joy, I trialed my dog last year with this club. Seemed like nice folks! 

http://www.piedmontschutzhundclub.com/Club.html


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

There is also a club in Fayetteville as well as Tarheel K9 in Sanford.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

How far are you from Wilmington NC?


----------



## Joy McRoy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm about two and a half hours away from Wilmington


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Joy,

Where exactly are you located? We have an IPO club in Sanford - we welcome people to come visit, have their dogs evaluated, etc.

You can contact me privately if you'd like!


----------

